#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Migrando ONU's do ANM para o UNM

## cleicimar

Boa tarde.
Estamos migrando do ANM para o UNM.
Já está praticamente tudo certo.
So está faltando uma coisa: Como faço para listar as ONU's no UNM?
Se alguém puder dar esse auxílio ficarei muito agradecido.

----------


## leosmendes

Ola bom dia. Desculpe a ignorância. Mas ambos são softwares em certo? Se não me engano o anm é da huawei, você estaria migrando de olt?

----------


## cleicimar

> Ola bom dia. Desculpe a ignorância. Mas ambos são softwares em certo? Se não me engano o anm é da huawei, você estaria migrando de olt?


Isso, ambos são softares para controle/administração das OLT's Fiberhome.
No caso o UNM é mais completo.
Já temos o ANM200 funcionando, mas estamos migrando para o UNM, só que as ONU's não estão aparecendo nas portas PON do UNM.

----------


## ernandesks

poderia dizer qual motivo esta mudando da anm para unm?

----------


## cleicimar

> poderia dizer qual motivo esta mudando da anm para unm?


Claro.
Tivemos um problema com o servidor que ficava o ANM relacionado a invasão e criptografia dos arquivos. Subimos os servidor novamente, 
mas desde então os alarmes no ANM não funcionam mais.
Fizemos a instalação do UNM, e ficou tudo funcionando perfeitamente, exceto essa questão das ONU's. Ainda está com a licença temporária, uma vez que está em testes e estamos tentando resolver essa questão das ONU's para ser decidido se vale a pena o investimento no UNM ou ficar no ANM.
O UNM tem funções que o ANM não possui, mas pra verificar com mais credibilidade precisamos das ONU's no sistema.

Caso alguém tenha uma luz de como fazer esse procedimento, fica aqui meu pedido de ajuda novamente.

----------


## ZoharBR

> Claro.
> Tivemos um problema com o servidor que ficava o ANM relacionado a invasão e criptografia dos arquivos. Subimos os servidor novamente, 
> mas desde então os alarmes no ANM não funcionam mais.
> Fizemos a instalação do UNM, e ficou tudo funcionando perfeitamente, exceto essa questão das ONU's. Ainda está com a licença temporária, uma vez que está em testes e estamos tentando resolver essa questão das ONU's para ser decidido se vale a pena o investimento no UNM ou ficar no ANM.
> O UNM tem funções que o ANM não possui, mas pra verificar com mais credibilidade precisamos das ONU's no sistema.
> 
> Caso alguém tenha uma luz de como fazer esse procedimento, fica aqui meu pedido de ajuda novamente.


primeiro tem q pegar o arquivo de backup e remover os acentros das ONUs
e depois fazer a migraçao do banco de dados
existem programas para isso caso queira entre em contato

----------


## kepsmoreira

> Claro.
> Tivemos um problema com o servidor que ficava o ANM relacionado a invasão e criptografia dos arquivos. Subimos os servidor novamente, 
> mas desde então os alarmes no ANM não funcionam mais.
> Fizemos a instalação do UNM, e ficou tudo funcionando perfeitamente, exceto essa questão das ONU's. Ainda está com a licença temporária, uma vez que está em testes e estamos tentando resolver essa questão das ONU's para ser decidido se vale a pena o investimento no UNM ou ficar no ANM.
> O UNM tem funções que o ANM não possui, mas pra verificar com mais credibilidade precisamos das ONU's no sistema.
> 
> Caso alguém tenha uma luz de como fazer esse procedimento, fica aqui meu pedido de ajuda novamente.



Olá, sei que faz muito tempo, mas como foi a migração para o UNM2000? Ele eh melhor mesmo? Vale a pena migrar?

----------


## eduardofr

> Olá, sei que faz muito tempo, mas como foi a migração para o UNM2000? Ele eh melhor mesmo? Vale a pena migrar?


Deixo aqui o meu relato. 

- Sim vale a pena migrar, visto que você pode usar a nova geração de ONU HG.. 
- A migração é feita pela própria Fiberhome Brasil, sem nenhum custo, a licença também é free.
- Um detalhe, se você utiliza ONU de outras marcas, acredito que não será possível mais utilizá-las, no caso cadastrar novas, sendo assim, apenas ONU da própria Fiberhome.

----------

